# How are American's viewed



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

I am wanting to move to London, from the U.S. I have heard that American's are looked down on. is this true and if so what I can do to show that not all Americans are the same.


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

Well you get some people that refer to the Americans in a derogatory view but most people are very accepting of the Americans although people do make fun of the accent. You did save the English in both world wars - don't let them forget that.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for that, I will definitely have to remember that although I do not think that saying anything would really go over that well. My experience is that the ones I have met in the US find Americans to be funny.


----------



## Maya (Apr 11, 2007)

Although there are some jokes about Americans (especially George Bush), you will find that people in the UK are friendly and accept people at face value. It may take you a little while to link in to the British sense of humour.


----------



## LostAgain (Apr 17, 2007)

First thing - don't take offence. 

Yes, we do tend to ridicule Americans and American culture, but as somebody that has escaped you will be included on the joke (and the butt of it). We're not seriously anti-American, you will find that we ridicule ourselves far more than we do Americans - at least most of us do. There are idiots here who are intolerant, just like everywhere - we ridicule them the most.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

For some reason, people seem to think that Americans like and appreciate having their country criticized and blamed for everything in the world. They'll bitch about McDonalds, Bush, and anything else they want to say, and expect us to not only listen to us, but be grateful to them for pointing these things out. But try criticizing their country, and watch the reaction!

Your real issue is that you can't just pick up and move to another country because you want to live there. You have to get an appropriate visa, so unless you have an EU passport or are being transferred through work, that's the first thing you should look into.


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

You are right there, the Americans are the butt of many jokes here. Some, especially those in East London do look distainfully on Americans habits and unique way of spelling some things and speaking. You will find though, the asian population also do not like the Americans, this is for obvious reasons. The majority of the British public however are most welcoming.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

These things are always nice to know, especially when an opinion of a country can be based on ones experiences in the country including how they are treated. If you expect it and do not let it bother you then it should be ok, right.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

it is just sad that people are this way.


----------



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

I have heard that in order to have a better experience in Europe Americans will put Canadian Flags on all their luggage and other items so that they are identified as a citizen of a more favourable country. While I have not witnessed this I have had experience with people thinking I was an american but when I show them my Canadian passport their attitude completely changed on me.

This is a sad reality and I am not sure what can be done other then just showing them that you are different.


----------



## soon_to_be_halfBRIT (Jul 13, 2007)

mkettner said:


> I have heard that in order to have a better experience in Europe Americans will put Canadian Flags on all their luggage and other items so that they are identified as a citizen of a more favourable country. While I have not witnessed this I have had experience with people thinking I was an american but when I show them my Canadian passport their attitude completely changed on me.
> 
> This is a sad reality and I am not sure what can be done other then just showing them that you are different.


This does not have to be reality at all. On the contrary, all one has to do is follow a few easy steps of etiquette. I found this article very helpful : 'Speak softly, don't argue and slow down' By Philip Sherwell on Telegraph CO UK.
I am not allowed just yet to post urls until I have posted 20 posts... I could email you these if needed.

In it they speak of a 'World Citizen's Guide' that I advise to study and use. This is where you can find it www worldcitizensguide org.

You see one does not have to take such drastic measures just to 'have a better experience in Europe'. And one certainly does not have to compromise their pride for ones own country. More importantly, one does not have to act like someone else. Just common sense is all that is called for and mutual respect. On those guides I mentioned, you will find this common sense.

I hope this is helpful
soon_to_be_halfBRIT


----------



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

I agree! 

I believe there are steps that can and should be taken in order to lessen the stereotype. However, the stereotype still exists and will exist especially with the American foreign policy the way it is right now. I know that is a dangerous topic talking about politics in a forum like this but even though American tourists can be the nicest people in the world they have a high chance of being labeled immediately with a negative connotation. It will take a lot of effort from a lot more people to change this. 

Of course what I have written is purely opinion from my limited experience and the experience of those I come in contact with and may be highly skewed. 

All the best,

Michael


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The other thing I've noticed is that while Americans tend to feel responsible for the things their country does, people from other countries look on their misdeeds as something their government did, and they disclaim all responsibility. They chose that government, but that doesn't seem to count. I hear a lot of 'Blair did this' and 'Blair did that' but never 'we did this' or even 'England did this' or 'the UK did this'.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

I haven't met anyone who immediately disliked me because I'm American. I do get the piss taken out of me on a regular basis, but I just throw it right back and everyone's happy.

If anything, in my area anyway, I find that people are generally thrilled to find out there's an American in their midst. In London we're a dime a dozen, but in the Southeast there's very few of us.

I think people are people. You're going to get some real ****'s and you're going to get some great new friends. Just be prepared to take some ribbing, and feel free to give it back.


----------



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> I haven't met anyone who immediately disliked me because I'm American. I do get the piss taken out of me on a regular basis, but I just throw it right back and everyone's happy.
> 
> If anything, in my area anyway, I find that people are generally thrilled to find out there's an American in their midst. In London we're a dime a dozen, but in the Southeast there's very few of us.
> 
> I think people are people. You're going to get some real ****'s and you're going to get some great new friends. Just be prepared to take some ribbing, and feel free to give it back.


Great response! I believe you are correct in your assessment of it is all a matter of perspective.


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't think that English people are any worse to Americans than they are to Australians . At the very least I don't think it's ever personal - just laugh it off and don't get upset and they'll stop! I wouldn't hide that you are American - lots to be proud of - the nation doesn't exist solely of Mr Bush and any decent person gets that.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I don't think Americans 'take the piss out of' people the way the English and Australians do. It can seem sometimes as if you are being personally attacked when you aren't. Our sense of humor is different, I think. I also think we aren't as accustomed to name-calling, or at least when we do, we are more likely to mean it. "*******" for instance, is not a term we typically use in a casual way.


----------



## luke99 (Aug 10, 2008)

well im a ex british army bloke and i can say i love america and the people there , thank,s for the help over the years america , god bless you , im very sure you will be welcom , especialy in wales where im from mate ,


----------



## Geebug820 (Sep 4, 2008)

In my personal experience i've always found that most British people are curious to see and meet an American, in particularly places outside of London. I have never had a bad experience at all, they seem actually interested in knowing about me rather than pass judgement and make fun of me, I think that the people that are critical of the U.S. for whatever reasons will keep that to themselves rather than insult you or make you feel uncomfortable, just don't EVER ADMIT TO BE A REPUBLICAN IF YOU ARE INDEED ONE, LOL!


----------



## Geebug820 (Sep 4, 2008)

soon_to_be_halfBRIT said:


> This does not have to be reality at all. On the contrary, all one has to do is follow a few easy steps of etiquette. I found this article very helpful : 'Speak softly, don't argue and slow down' By Philip Sherwell on Telegraph CO UK.
> I am not allowed just yet to post urls until I have posted 20 posts... I could email you these if needed.
> 
> In it they speak of a 'World Citizen's Guide' that I advise to study and use. This is where you can find it www worldcitizensguide org.
> ...


I totally agree with you, the one thing that I would say annoys foreigners is probably the way in which Americans do speak loudly. We can't help it though, it's just the way we speak, however, I have learned how to tone it down a bit. Regarding American's passing as Canadians, well it is sort of sad but I know of people that have done that in the past whilst traveling around Europe.


----------



## Priceygirl1 (Mar 15, 2009)

As an American living in the UK I can only say, it has not been easy. Although we speak the same language, there are MANY differences in the words we use to describe things and how we pronounce words differently. And when you get it wrong, it seems the Brits are not shy about telling you how wrong you are! I don't understand this as for such a small country, there are so many different dialects in various regions and they all sound different and use different words too? I have felt a bit better lately though in seeing that they tend to take the mick out of themselves too, just for being from different regions. 
Oh and something else to add, if they are giving me any greif about being American, I always remind them that it was the British who flocked to America by the thousands in the first place, coming over on boat after boat to set up a new home and get away from country they called Great Britian  That tends to shut them up. LOL. And the "we saved your asses" in a couple of wars things does help too.
In saying these things, don't let anything anybody says make you decide not to come to the UK. On the whole, people are people no matter where you go.. it's how you choose to handle people that makes the difference


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

If i were going to live in the UK (I'm actually moving away) I would avoid the "saved your arses" routine as the uk fought alone for years and lost millions of men whist america did nothing. The Americans did join in the end but not before crippling the UK with loans... and then bank-rolling Germany via various financial packages. I would seriously do your history before commenting like that. 

On the whole the British people are liberal and welcoming. The older upper class people may be snooty (but they are with everyone) and the youth love americans and emulate american culture.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

And the "we saved your asses" in a couple of wars things does help too.

You have watched to many American war movies


----------



## luke99 (Aug 10, 2008)

im not anti yank at all but , yes you shouldnt say, saved your asses mate , we realy dont like that kind of thing , it works two ways ,,,god bless america ,


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

zeebo said:


> If i were going to live in the UK (I'm actually moving away) I would avoid the "saved your arses" routine as the uk fought alone for years and lost millions of men whist america did nothing. The Americans did join in the end but not before crippling the UK with loans... and then bank-rolling Germany via various financial packages. I would seriously do your history before commenting like that.


I so agree with you, zeebo. This is one very easy way of starting a bad relationship with a Brit.


----------



## JohnD63 (Nov 19, 2009)

Just go and you'll have a blast. You'll probably find that the English, especially in the South, arent as openly friendly as i found Americans to be. But don't take this as being offish. They tend to be a little more reserved when meeting strangers. Once they start taking the p**s out of you usually means they are ready to accept you


----------



## lovetotem (Nov 8, 2009)

Globally, Americans are probably the most hated people on the planet, and deservedly so. Embrace it. I've travelled and lived on 5 continents over twenty years so have some basis for this opinion.

Politically we've pissed-off or on every corner of the planet at some time or another, and people don't tend to forget. Every good deed our grandfathers did our more recent relatives have undone.

Furthermore Americans are probably the most obnoxious tourists I've ever seen. Between belittling the size of other countries attributes, reminding everyone about wars won and long forgotten, talking too loudly, not being able to hold their drink, general ignorance, and lack of tact it's no wonder we're hated.

Don't kid yourself; people may be polite to YOU if you're American, but few of them like your country. Many people here have said the contrary, but I'm sure that there are many who'd agree with me if only they liked conflict a little more.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

JohnD63 said:


> Once they start taking the p**s out of you usually means they are ready to accept you


...and if they give you a nickname, you'll be friends for life!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Those Americans who are hated abroad are, in the vast majority of cases, those who gave their hosts and neighbors reason to dislike them. I've also traveled quite a bit, though have only managed to hit 3 continents so far - and I have yet to encounter this alleged hatred of Americans based solely on their country of origin.

I have run into Americans who are "belligerent" in their assertion of their own nationality and all things American. They take any objection to or reservation about anything American as "criticism" or "negativism" - even something as simple as someone mentioning that the weather in a certain part of the US was less than ideal. The big problem is that they won't shut up long enough to try and understand the questions people are asking them about the US. If people aren't chanting "God Bless America" these clowns insist that "they must hate us." I can't stand Americans like this, either.

Most folks I've met here in Europe (where I've done the most traveling) are sincerely curious about America and things American, though they often don't understand many American attitudes and assumptions. They also expect Americans to express the same sort of curiosity about the countries they visit and to respect local customs and courtesies. It also helps if you dig a bit into any "criticisms" of America or Americans - sometimes Americans abroad act pretty arrogantly or stupidly and the locals have every right to be upset about it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lovetotem. If I am asked "Are you American?" I am horrified and go to great lengths to explain that I am Scottish and without fail they respond with "Braveheart then you know how the Palestinians feel" Of course there is no comparison but when you live where I live it is best to just to agree lol I am often asked to raise my arm and shout Freedom which I do but I still have to pay the taxi fare


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

lovetotem said:


> Globally, Americans are probably the most hated people on the planet, and deservedly so. Embrace it. I've travelled and lived on 5 continents over twenty years so have some basis for this opinion.
> 
> Politically we've pissed-off or on every corner of the planet at some time or another, and people don't tend to forget. Every good deed our grandfathers did our more recent relatives have undone.
> 
> ...


I was interested to see that this post came from an American. And I'm not sure if any other nationality could have gotten away with writing it...

So - as a Brit - here's my stance....

I don't like American politics, and since the new border security and immigration rules have been introduced (including when you're in transit - for goodness sake!) I have purposefully gone out of my way to fly any route except through the US on my frequent trips between NZ and the UK.

It still astounds me that so many Americans are so parochial, and don't know that there's a world outside of the USA borders - I had a Californian woman trying to buy something from me on Ebay, and 'just assumed' that Rickmansworth (North West London) 'was somewhere in the States'!

BUT I have liked the vast majority of Americans that I have met. It may be that these are the ones that HAVE made the effort to investigate outside of their own borders, and are therefore already of a different character to those that have never left and have no intention of doing so.

I personally would never dream of assuming that because someone was American i wouldn't get on with them.

Wouldn't stop me taking the mick out of their accent mind you!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A question Was it just my bad luck that when I worked in a hotel the only people who never tipped were Americans? which I always found strange as when ever I was in the USA I had to tip for everything. BTW I quite like Americans just don't want to be mistaken for them in this part of the world.
Maiden


----------



## Eyebee (Nov 23, 2009)

Much of the 'distaste' shown by one country towards another is disinformation spread by the media. The media largely runs on sensationalist soundbites these days, often devoid of real facts.

Once when arriving back in the UK from the US, my cab driver asked me what driving was like in the US. I explained that the thing I found most difficult was keeping to the often lower speed limits on roads that were usually wider and almost always straighter than in the UK. 

He replied that he thought I'd have had to be careful not to upset anyone on the road, or I'd probably have got shot.

I pointed out that many Americans do not like guns either, and there are very few incidents of the nature that he was suggesting; in other words Americans are in no way all gun-toting cowboys who shoot first and ask questions later.

Here, in the US, I had an American friend comment on the beautiful countryside in Ballykissangel, the TV series set in Ireland. She said she'd love to visit, but she was a little scared of flying, and anyway, she couldn't go to Ireland as she might get blown up. I pointed out that even at the height of 'The Troubles' the chances of her getting blown up by Irish terrorists were really still very low, let alone nowadays.


----------



## joelpb (Nov 23, 2009)

TO BAD. I have spent time over seas and I can tell you that most people that do not like americans is because they are jealous of us. They also make quick judgements on the few soldiers that they meet.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

joelpb said:


> ....I can tell you that most people that do not like americans is because they are jealous of us.....


LOL! Not me! Not sure what there is to be jealous of...certainly not the comedies - i still don't get the humour!....


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

joelpb said:


> TO BAD. I have spent time over seas and I can tell you that most people that do not like americans is because they are jealous of us. They also make quick judgements on the few soldiers that they meet.


Oddly enough, I've never seen any of that. True, some American soldiers give American expats a bad name, but that sort of prejudice is easily overcome by being courteous and respectful as a foreigner in their country.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## joelpb (Nov 23, 2009)

do not get me wrong I enjoyed my time over seas and the people. But not the french. I knew a lot of brits. and had many friends. I enjoyed england except it being cold all the time. I never felt that people were anti-american in any country except france. It took time to get the english humor but some were funny. I never got to like thier football and never understood why it was liked by so many and I was there for several years. An as far as people not likeing other people from other countries it comes from not really knowning what the people are like. TV and movies and the news do not show what people are really like.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

joelpb said:


> ..... I never felt that people were anti-american in any country except france. ....


Don't worry - they don't like the British either! I think it goes back to Napoleon!


----------



## Eyebee (Nov 23, 2009)

topcat83 said:


> Don't worry - they don't like the British either! I think it goes back to Napoleon!


No country is perfect, they all have good and bad points, but I have no time for those that are biased about a place that they've not even visited first hand to gain some personal experience of. 

Once you've done that, then you can criticize the place - and even then - only the part of the country you've been to - you can't generalize about 300 million Americans or 60 million Brits and so on. Everyone of us is different, regardless of our nationality or where we live.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Eyebee said:


> No country is perfect, they all have good and bad points, but I have no time for those that are biased about a place that they've not even visited first hand to gain some personal experience of.
> 
> Once you've done that, then you can criticize the place - and even then - only the part of the country you've been to - you can't generalize about 300 million Americans or 60 million Brits and so on. Everyone of us is different, regardless of our nationality or where we live.


Eyebee - I have visited France, a number of times.

Two points - 

One - this post was made 'tongue in cheek' - it's our British sense of humour. Learn to live with it. We take the mick out of many people, including ourselves. One of my very best friends is French, and the rivalry between the two countries is a joke between us.

Two - I have found, on my visits to France, that generally they are NOT that friendly towards British people. In some shops, even if they can speak English, and it is obvious that my attempts at Schoolgirl French are not working, they will refuse to speak English to me (although they will quite happily do so to the obviously non-British tourist standing next to me).

So Eyebee, your statement has validity when read on its own, but please don't use my post as a quote and make it seem you are commenting directly against it unless that's what you really mean.


----------



## Eyebee (Nov 23, 2009)

topcat83 said:


> So Eyebee, your statement has validity when read on its own, but please don't use my post as a quote and make it seem you are commenting directly against it unless that's what you really mean.


Topcat. My error, and my apologies. I wasn't in anyway attempting to take you to task over your comments, and I can see that my post, with your quotes was inferring that.

I, too, have a very good French friend, who lived in England for a few years, and enjoyed having me play as guide.

We used to have quite a few heated discussions at the time, mostly over the EU, as he's as much a fervent EU supporter as I am a Eurosceptic.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hey Topcat its not the British the French hate its the English lol they just love us Scots the auld alliance and all that.


----------



## Eyebee (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes, one only has to look back in history to see how the Froggies conspired with the Scots to get at the English...


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> hey Topcat its not the British the French hate its the English lol they just love us Scots the auld alliance and all that.


Of course - I stand corrected. Bonnie Prince Charlie and all that...


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Eyebee said:


> Topcat. My error, and my apologies. .....


Accepted. 

I think sometimes these forums can be as bad as emails when it comes to misunderstandings.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

joelpb said:


> do not get me wrong I enjoyed my time over seas and the people. But not the french. I knew a lot of brits. and had many friends. I enjoyed england except it being cold all the time. I never felt that people were anti-american in any country except france. It took time to get the english humor but some were funny. I never got to like thier football and never understood why it was liked by so many and I was there for several years. An as far as people not likeing other people from other countries it comes from not really knowning what the people are like. TV and movies and the news do not show what people are really like.


OK, let's get this straight: the French are raised to mistrust anyone who is a "stranger." This is not limited to the English, the British, the Americans or "foreigners" but also applies to people from other regions in France and, in a few cases, people from nearby towns.

They aren't anti-American, nor are they anti-British. This is simply the phenomenon of small town mentality (at the moment I'm flashing on The League of Gentlemen, and the little old couple saying "you're not from around here, are you?").
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Eyebee (Nov 23, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> This is simply the phenomenon of small town mentality (at the moment I'm flashing on The League of Gentlemen, and the little old couple saying "you're not from around here, are you?").
> Cheers,
> Bev


Bev,

In all seriousness, I think that goes for most small-town folk most anywhere in the world. Those of us that live in large cities or are well traveled, tend to be more open-minded to meeting new people and those of different cultures etc.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Eyebee said:


> Bev,
> 
> In all seriousness, I think that goes for most small-town folk most anywhere in the world. Those of us that live in large cities or are well traveled, tend to be more open-minded to meeting new people and those of different cultures etc.


Yes, but... France is a nation of small towns. Even in the big cities - and really only Paris is considered a "big city" in France. (And everyone outside of Paris hates the Parisians! )

Paris has its own form of "provincialism" too. Just witness the whole disdain thing for "the provinces." It's part snobbishness, and part just plain old fear of "the other."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I used to live in France in a small village near Gueret the only expats in the village was myself and one other family and we were welcomed with open arms, however this area was not a popular area with expats at the time so hordes of people coming and buying up cheap property wasn't a problem for the area. I can well understand why the French get upset as when you go up to Normandy etc regions you can find whole villages that are mainly expats and of course that has pushed the housing market up in that area making it difficult for some local people to buy a house in the area of their birth.
I have the same problem is Scotland I am from a village that has a population of 125 126 when I go back on holiday. There is not one single child who was born or raised in the village living there.. they just cannot afford even the cheapest house.. the village mainly consists of retired English who come up to Scotland for a quieter, cheaper life.. and raised the prices in doing so. We have and never had any street lighting in the village and every new resident comes in and raises the issue at the village council meeting and demand that it is put in and then they complain when the forester y harvests the hill behind them.. what an eyesore they say


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

I would go a bit further ref Bev's comments. The French are not anti-British. They are rather indifferent to the Brits in fact. All the vitriol is mostly spewed by the tabloids in the other direction, and the French are somewhat mystified by this. With their closer neighbours - with whom they have to interact on a regular basis - they are well practised at maintaining a balanced relationship. They have land borders in common, so this is pretty unavoidable. There is nothing like the nastiness that comes from the Brits shown by France's other neighbours - why might that be, I wonder. It's not a coincidence, unfortunately. It's not history - France has been at war at some point with all of them. so why have the Brits got this supercilious attitude towards the French, then. 

The insular and occasionally xenophobic Brits, with a paranoia fanned by media and politicians alike, each for their own self-interested reasons, have been taken in by this nonsense. It shames me at times, and amazes me that people can be taken in by the stereotyped unpleasantness that is portrayed as a form of sarcastic humour back home.

About time we got over ourselves I reckon.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> ...... (And everyone outside of Paris hates the Parisians! ).....
> ...


LOL! Everyone outside of Auckland hates Aucklanders! We visited a friend in Central North Island, and were called JAFAs - Just Another F&%£ing Aucklander


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

topcat83 said:


> LOL! Everyone outside of Auckland hates Aucklanders! We visited a friend in Central North Island, and were called JAFAs - Just Another F&%£ing Aucklander


In America, it's the New Yorkers (mostly those from NYC proper) that everyone claims to hate. Or used to. The talking heads in the US seem to have their own targets these days: the French, the "Left" Coast, and most of the East Coast, too.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## JohnD63 (Nov 19, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> There is not one single child who was born or raised in the village living there.. they just cannot afford even the cheapest house.. the village mainly consists of retired English who come up to Scotland for a quieter, cheaper life.. and raised the prices in doing so. We have and never had any street lighting in the village and every new resident comes in and raises the issue at the village council meeting and demand that it is put in and then they complain when the forester y harvests the hill behind them.. what an eyesore they say


It's good to know that the English moan as much as the Jocks do in England!


----------



## byebye-uk (Nov 16, 2009)

there is a bit of a lad culture in England that takes some getting used to if you're not English.
The Northerners take the piss out of Southerners and vice versa.
Then all the counties take the pee out of each other.
then cities, then towns, then the next village.

We just take the pee in general, it's just good hearted banter that can look almost aggressive at times but it isn't.

We also include other countries.
The key is don't take it serious and try and come back with something witty.

General topics for pee taking Americans are Weight, IQ and foreign policy.

Just come back with
WWII, your independence of GB, Ruling the world etc etc.

Do we the Brits hate the Americans ? Not really, just your last government in the same way we do with our current one.


----------



## Eyebee (Nov 23, 2009)

byebye-uk said:


> there is a bit of a lad culture in England that takes some getting used to if you're not English.
> The Northerners take the piss out of Southerners and vice versa.
> Then all the counties take the pee out of each other.
> then cities, then towns, then the next village.
> ...


Of course the North/South thing happens in the US too. Many Northerners think that southerners are lazy, stupid ********, and many southerners think that those darn yankees are unfriendly stuck-up snobbish and pompous.

As for the politicians, I think they're all the same the world over, and I wouldn't pee on any of them if they were burning to death.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe we are just all moaners after all it's free!


----------



## pvp64 (Nov 28, 2009)

zeebo said:


> If i were going to live in the UK (I'm actually moving away) I would avoid the "saved your arses" routine as the uk fought alone for years and lost millions of men whist america did nothing. The Americans did join in the end but not before crippling the UK with loans... and then bank-rolling Germany via various financial packages. I would seriously do your history before commenting like that.
> 
> On the whole the British people are liberal and welcoming. The older upper class people may be snooty (but they are with everyone) and the youth love americans and emulate american culture.


I have been reading the forum for quite some time and have been working and living in the states for almost 6 years, I felt it necessary to stick up for the yanks on this one, here are the facts about the "crippling loans"-

THE government will this week close a chapter in Britain’s wartime history by completing the repayment of a loan taken out with America more than 60 years ago, just after the second world war. Treasury officials said the repayment of the US war loan taken out under a 1945 agreement would be completed by December 31. 


The loan dates back to September 1945. From 1941, Britain and other allied nations had received large quantities of equipment and supplies under Franklin Roosevelt’s Lend-Lease programme. 


Britain received about $30 billion of goods — just over £7 billion at the prevailing exchange rate — during the war years, in effect gifts from America. But in September 1945 the US abruptly announced an end to the Lend-Lease programme, despite the need for large-scale reconstruction and with Britain on its knees economically. 


Goods already in Britain or in transit were sold to the UK government at heavily discounted prices — one-tenth of their value — the amount paid being in the form of a loan. 


The amount, together with a line of credit, was $4.34 billion with a 2% interest rate, originally intended to be paid back over 50 years beginning in 1950.


Some critics, including Lord Keynes, saw the loan as a means used by America to subjugate Britain after the war. 


As it was, keeping up the payments was often difficult. There were six years when Britain deferred payment as a result of economic crises and pressure on the official reserves. But this week’s £43m remittance will pay it off. 


Many war loans are never repaid. 


Britain borrowed money from America during the first world war but never fully settled the debt. This was because President Herbert Hoover declared a debt moratorium during the global financial crisis of 1931. 


At the time of the moratorium, Britain was owed more in war debt by other countries than it owed to America.

Pretty favorable eh? The loan was finally payed back in 2006, 60 years later. That loan amount was actually only a fraction of the money America spent on Europe and Great Britian, most of the equipment (thousands of trucks,planes ,tanks,munitions etc were given to the UK through the lend lase programme) Not to mention the Marshall plan which the UK received billions from for reconstrucion. Lest we forget the cost of the cold war that America has spent to protect itself and European aliies, and still does! As you might have guessed my work involves history. So before making off the cuf remarks, know your facts! I for one am extremely grateful that America exists and is our best "friend" and can be counted on worldwide when the chips are down.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Some interesting statistics there, PVP. Thank you.

But I think you should take into account the British sense of humour and cynicism when reading some of the posts - they aren't necessarily meant as nasty criticisms.

And on the political and historical front I'm afraid I'm still not convinced that American 'help' is always good for Britain in the long term, especially when it puts the country at more risk because we're lumped as American allies. I'm afraid that Tony Blair rolling over and jumping into bed with the US over Iraq was one of the reasons we left the country.

Doesn't stop me judging each American I meet as an individual though


----------



## Eyebee (Nov 23, 2009)

There's a vast difference, I feel, between the assessment of each individual citizen or resident of a country, and that nation as a whole.

As in the US, the UK is a great country, with great people, but it's ruined by spectacularly useless incompetent self-centred politicians, that put themselves and party way ahead of country every single time. 

So, I'd love to return to the UK to be with friends and family, and visit all those wonderful places I've been, and those I haven't too. However, I despair at the way the government and politicians turn the UK more and more into a nanny state awash with petty rules and regulations each year, and crawl up the backside of that largely unelected bureaucratic monster called the EU.

It's nothing to do with the political ideology either, as both the major parties are puppets of their European masters. They pretend to stand firm, but always give in sooner or later, as we head towards a United States of Europe.

At the end of the day, it does little to truly benefit the people, and everything to create more jobs for a wholly unnecessary army of pen-pushers.

That is what makes Britain suck, not any of the people or places within it.


----------



## AudreeArrington (Sep 15, 2009)

*Hi*

Another thing I've noticed that when Americans in general, feel they are responsible for the affairs of their country, people from other countries show their crimes by the government has done, and disclaim any responsibility. They agreed that the government, but there seems to be interesting. I have heard many "Blair did this" and the "Blair did," but not "we" or "English is not this" or "Britain had here." :ranger:


----------



## AudreeArrington (Sep 15, 2009)

*Hi*

Lovetotem. If you ask me, "Are you American?" I'm surprised and go to great efforts to explain that I'm Scottish and it is imperative to respond to "Braveheart, then you know how the Palestinians feel" Of course there is no comparison, but if you live where I live is the best that I have just agreed lol are often asked to raise their hands and cry for freedom, than me, but I still have to pay the taxi


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

AudreeArrington said:


> Another thing I've noticed that when Americans in general, feel they are responsible for the affairs of their country, people from other countries show their crimes by the government has done, and disclaim any responsibility. They agreed that the government, but there seems to be interesting. I have heard many "Blair did this" and the "Blair did," but not "we" or "English is not this" or "Britain had here." :ranger:


Mainly because we didn't vote Blair in to do the things he did - they are different to the things he said he'd do when we elected him.

Some of us were so p!$$ed off we left the country....


----------



## Eyebee (Nov 23, 2009)

I tend to think that way yes. If the Government screws up (which they always do, in some way or other) then I don't take responsibility for them, or make excuses for them. I have little time or respect for most politicians anywhere. 

Even if they choose that career for laudible aims, they almost always end up remaining in it for the power, and the glory, and the pork, and the kudos, full of their own pissing self importance.

On both sides of the Atlantic they're like a bunch of schoolkids with their partisan nonsense, which is all a case of self-preservation in any case. They know if they lose the party whip, they'll not get reelected, so at the end of the day, some might mouth off a bit, but they vote along party lines if they think their career might be damaged and then come out with some hogwash to defend their reason for saying one thing, and then voting for another.

So, I put Bush, Obama, Brown and Blair all in the same sorry ship. Also Blair was to Bush, what Thatcher was to Reagan. Right up their backsides.


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

When my wife, brother, and myself visited the UK from Portland, Oregon 9 years ago, we had people ask us if we were Norwegian on a couple of different occasions. Norwegian? We have lived in the western US our whole lives, so it was a bit of a shock to have people think we had Norwegian accents. So, people might not even know you are an American. :confused2:


----------



## sheela (Dec 8, 2009)

mkettner said:


> I have heard that in order to have a better experience in Europe Americans will put Canadian Flags on all their luggage and other items so that they are identified as a citizen of a more favourable country. While I have not witnessed this I have had experience with people thinking I was an american but when I show them my Canadian passport their attitude completely changed on me.
> 
> This is a sad reality and I am not sure what can be done other then just showing them that you are different.


Think you should have not revealed that you were from Canada. This world is full of discrimination. Especially in UK there is a lot of Dicrimination. I stay in UK and an expat. Its quite diff to stay close to brits and especially americ think they know the best but i believe they were better in knowledge but they are stupid nowadays.


----------



## Eyebee (Nov 23, 2009)

sheela said:


> Think you should have not revealed that you were from Canada. This world is full of discrimination. Especially in UK there is a lot of Dicrimination. I stay in UK and an expat. Its quite diff to stay close to brits and especially americ think they know the best but i believe they were better in knowledge but they are stupid nowadays.


I don't think there is any more discrimination in the UK than in many other countries. Of course, it depends on your ethnic group, and the country you're in. Most discrimination is born out of ignorance and fear.

Also, while it's good to be proud of one's country, and to honor it's achievements at home and on the world stage, and think it's the best country in the world, where some make the mistake is to judge that every other country is sub-standard. I've seen that happen more than once.


----------



## Lodge90 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hello. This is my first time posting. Great site. Sorry if this is somewhat of a long-winded post. I love America, the good and the bad. It has given me the opportunity to live a great life for 37 years so far. But having said that, I also happen to love learning about other people and cultures, which is why I plan on becoming an ex-pat, most probably in London (one of the main reasons I choose London is that I am a huge football supporter and my team is in London - not saying which one!). Plus, I have some friends in London and it gives me a good base to explore the rest of the EU in greater detail.

I always get a kick out of threads like this. I have traveled a bit over the years, in the EU, South and Central America and in the Pacific Rim. I would venture to say a few things:

- People in the UK, in general, are very friendly. Do they hate Americans? I doubt it. Some people certainly hated the Bush admin/policies and would take the piss out me for that. But the bottom line is that if you are going to move to another country, let alone travel in one, you have to remember that you are guest. You have to learn the local customs (including the language, as best as possible, in non-English speaking countries). You should be respectful. You should educate yourself with something other than the history book you read in 10th grade history. If you go there acting like an ass, are loud and obnoxious, then generally people are not going to like you. And if you go anywhere and tell people how great the US is...well, you will not win many friends. I think part of the experience of travel and living as an expat (which I hope to do shortly) is learning about a new culture and how other people look at the world and how they live.

- On the flip side, I hate hearing this argument about how parochial and limited in view Americans are, how we never travel anywhere. Well, I just think a lot of people in Europe especially do not appreciate just how big the US is. I have traveled to or through 45 of our states and feel like I barely know the US. You could spend a lifetime traveling just around the US. 

Anyway, if you are going to live somehwere, go there with an open mind, be friendly, respec local tradition/culture/history and you will be fine. Especially in the UK. And also remember there are [email protected]#s everywhere. Not just in the US. Have a great holiday.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

zeebo said:


> If i were going to live in the UK (I'm actually moving away) I would avoid the "saved your arses" routine as the uk fought alone for years and lost millions of men whist america did nothing. The Americans did join in the end but not before crippling the UK with loans... and then bank-rolling Germany via various financial packages. I would seriously do your history before commenting like that.
> 
> On the whole the British people are liberal and welcoming. The older upper class people may be snooty (but they are with everyone) and the youth love americans and emulate american culture.



That is exactly right. Back when I was in college, a British foreign exchange student whom I became close friends with took offense when I made that (saving your ass during WWII) comment. But I only made the comment cause she wouldn't shut up about "why you americans this and why you americans that" - which I finally got tired of hearing. We were riding the subway together when I made the comment, and she got up and started to make a scene telling me exactly these things- "you guys came too late!!" etc. She was very angry. 

Anyway, I felt very bad, but she started critizing Americans so what was I supposed to do. 

Next time, I wouldn't make a comment, I would just ignore them. The whole world is a wicked place anyway - makes no sense defending people as a whole - only the individual and by their character.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

(from 'onceajollyswagman) 'I used to believe the "US saved us because they loved us"'

Nah - in the words of our 'beloved' NZ Prime Minister John Key - 'it's all a load of B*******s really, isn't it?


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Whilst i haven't decided how much i believe of the old illuminati / new world order stuff i totally agree that America only acts in its own interests! The war was great for the US, it totally weakened europe, cuased the UK to lose its empire and left a power vacuum which america fitted into perfectly.. You have to hand it to them it was bloody clever.. Let the powers slog it out until they are all screwed, shackle them with debt and then take over.

I just wonder if they have the influence and the power to do similar with China?


----------



## once a jolly swagman (Jan 3, 2008)

TOP Cat I just got wiped in entirety for using less naughty naughty words than you,or that others have. I have let the moderator know my opinion so I imagine revenge will be planned...that's the style of people who like to can real knowledge which shakes their branch. Burn the books, silence the truth!!... do be careful old chap you know....even though you may be a sheep jockey we who were born in the place you love to buy up (aka Australia ) we actually do care about you our wistful brothers. 

I do appreciate your responding with some science to my now vaporised statements all based on serious evidence but you know it's all wrong, wrong I say that I be snuffed out.... we catholics decide what books will be burned, what imprimateurs exercised, what souls exorcised by fire. How dare some lesser mortal become a pretender. Why blow me down...particularly nasty weather or must I tickle all moderators a...s with a feather to stay abord. Will banning be the next step, excommunication, burned at the stake. ? 

Just as well Jesus wasn't a contributor here I suppose he'd cop the old joke about his trying to get into Mexico, stopped at the border post and being accused of being a hippie and druggie in his robe and sandals; so he said "but but, but I am the Prince of Peace" and the mexican said " P...off we don't want any troublemakers in here!!!" I can say /hope I can say?can I say?? "P off" because others have used more explicit language throughout this post than I ever did ..it IS ok isn't it Kiwi....you won't can me for that will you (fawn fawn, lick ankle) 

Number one rule in the New World Order or anyone who gets off on exercising absolute power is "never be found or heard telling the truth". 

Look at Palestine and Iraq and Afghanistan....let's quote the genocidal maniacs at any place and at any time at 70dBM over pain level, let's quote the liars living (mustn't identify_ them_ even using their faked names , naughty, bad!! must protect the staus quo of world wide deception, ) but is it ok to say "somewhere near to Gaza"...on radio tv and in the parliament, and presidency ....even congratulate their atrocity driven fanaticisms but whatever we do let's not tell the truth ok.....ok ?...ok! with you old gannet Island muser, old one tree hill feller....?? I'm a lousy liar I'm afraid and I don't suffer fools easily but you blokes are with us against the poms in the cricket and we have a mutual love of merinos so..._high five topcat!_ ehhhhh..._Voila_!!


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

I hate it when mods are overzelous... can people not have an oppinion and a chance for debate on here? Topcat your a mod do you agree with deleting his post?? c'mon it may be a bit wacky and a bit Dan Brown but hey it was interesting..


----------



## once a jolly swagman (Jan 3, 2008)

Voltron, Than you for standing up for me and showing one can have a potential difference even a slightly over the limit without every RCD in the place being dropped out because of a lack of priority design in the switchroom.

I hear _I'm Michael _ ringing in my ears _"I'm Bad I'm Bad I'm Bad"_ stop it, take away the pain, I'm experiencing _VERTIGO _ _ falling falling falling through the snow, circles within circles, wheels revolving....I hear someone singing "high...anxiety"... but...who's really bad, who's really insane (cackle) around here (epileptic seizure) On le comprend bien?_


----------

